# Hit and Hit



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

The forum gives me a place to let off some steam. Last night My family and I were attacked by a couple in a white railed flatbed pickup, plate number 94-92-ck Districto Federal. They came at us in their pickup and crashed into the right side of our car while we were moving in the left lane. Ours is 4 door Ford ICON- they scraped us on the right side, stopped in front of us so that we might crash them from behind. We did not. 
They, a young man and woman, left their pickup and approached our car. The man shouted and removed his t-shirt and began banging on my driverside window while yelling obsenities. The woman banged and kicked my wife´s side window. We were able to pull away from them to the side of the street but they caught us in trafic. Trapped behind stopped vehicles we were sitting ducks for them to again attack us and break both our side mirrors completely off.
When the traffic moved, I was able to move into traffic again and leave them behind.
The reason this occured, I think, was that we looked like a car that they had had trouble with a few blocks before- We had seen the pickup trying to run a car or two off the road and only thought that they were engaged in ¨Road Rage"- It became our problem just a couple of minutes later.
We reported to the police at the nearest station.
There is little to say about the incident. It is over and no one was hurt, fortunatly. If I had been much much younger I might have stepped from the car and raised a fist or two to defend my property but at 68 I elected to remain in the car. I am writing this for my comfort and need to express myself. I do not expect sympathy or approval. Thanks for listening


----------



## monica40 (Aug 31, 2010)

That fu$&)(,ng sucks man


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

What a terrible experience. I hope you and your wife are feeling okay after that hair raising experience!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Mexicodrifter said:


> The forum gives me a place to let off some steam. Last night My family and I were attacked by a couple in a white railed flatbed pickup, plate number 94-92-ck Districto Federal. They came at us in their pickup and crashed into the right side of our car while we were moving in the left lane. Ours is 4 door Ford ICON- they scraped us on the right side, stopped in front of us so that we might crash them from behind. We did not.
> They, a young man and woman, left their pickup and approached our car. The man shouted and removed his t-shirt and began banging on my driverside window while yelling obsenities. The woman banged and kicked my wife´s side window. We were able to pull away from them to the side of the street but they caught us in trafic. Trapped behind stopped vehicles we were sitting ducks for them to again attack us and break both our side mirrors completely off.
> When the traffic moved, I was able to move into traffic again and leave them behind.
> The reason this occured, I think, was that we looked like a car that they had had trouble with a few blocks before- We had seen the pickup trying to run a car or two off the road and only thought that they were engaged in ¨Road Rage"- It became our problem just a couple of minutes later.
> ...


You might not realize it now but I hope you understand that you did exactly the right thing. You had no idea if they were armed or on serious drugs. What surprises me is that no one in all the traffic you mentioned stopped to help you. 

I guess that "not my job man" idea is the same all over the world.

Good luck and I hope the police catch them.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Glad You're OK*

Sounds frightening! You did the right thing, I'd rather hear this story, then find out that one of our group can't write any longer. In the US, we are told that in a similar situation we should do exactly as you did, stay as protected as you can, and get the hell out of there as soon as possible. Being a macho hero only gets you hurt.

Mirrors, windows, headlights...whatever can be replaced, your life can't!

:clap2: Glad you're OK, stay safe!

"Not my job, man" is getting too universal, pappabee.

Question: In the US we can call 911 on our cell and someone (?) will respond. Is there an analogous number in Mexico and what are the odds that it will have an effect?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> ... Question: In the US we can call 911 on our cell and someone (?) will respond. Is there an analogous number in Mexico and what are the odds that it will have an effect?


The emergency number in Mexico is 066. I don't know how well it works.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

In my town, at least, 066 works fine if you can explain yourself in Spanish. A friend once got someone who spoke some English. Depending on the problem, the dispatcher sends the appropriate police unit, fire department, Cruz Roja, etc. In the event of a crime, the question is whether they can do much once they get there. Often an official report needs to be filed after the fact (see the main FAQ sticky on "Reporting crime in Mexico").


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

That's just too scarey! Did the police tell you they would track down the perps via the license number you gave them? Please keep us informed as to the progress of your complaint. I'd be very interested to know if or when anything comes of it. 

And I'm soooo relieved to know you and your wife are okay. Must have shaken you up some, though.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

A lot of feedback that I did not expect, but thanks too all. We are fine after having the shakes for a while. The police at the station did say they would track down the culprits but I highly doubt it. "Not my job" estends to all occupations.
Without throwing money at the situation, there is nothing I can do and I don´t want to throw good money away. The cost to fix the car will be enough of a reminder.
Have a good day all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To pursue the culprits, I think you would have to make a 'manda' at the Ministerio Publico with their license plate number and any other identifying information. Witnesses would be nice and a fluent translator would probably be required. Then, unless you are seriously wounded, they'll probably just file the complaint.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Useful vocabulary: going to the police station and filing a report of the crime is called “_levantar un acta de denuncia ante el ministerio público_”.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, that isn't done at the 'police station', but at the offices of the Ministerio Publico; a separate agency. If you aren't completely fluent, a translator will be required and witnesses should be present.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, that isn't done at the 'police station', but at the offices of the Ministerio Publico; a separate agency. If you aren't completely fluent, a translator will be required and witnesses should be present.


Right, it was implicit in the vocabulary I mentioned above, but it is good to point it out explicitly.

Another useful thing to know is that the victim and any witnesses they bring along will all need to show their official ID (passport and _forma migratoria_ if they are non-Mexican nationals).


----------

